# Salary package review for a single Singaporean woman



## workaround (May 20, 2018)

Hello,

I'm a 29 years old single woman, currently working at FMCG MNC in Singapore. 

Within the company I was offered to relocate to Dubai for a permanent role.

I have bachelor's degree and 6 years of work experience in supply chain function in Consumer Goods industry (you know electronic gadgets, laundry detergent, lotion, beauty products, etc.) specifically in areas like logistics, supply/demand planning, new product development project network planning, etc.) 

My current pay in Singapore is AED 140K/year.

Appreciate if you can review the offer package if good to leave my home for Dubai... 



Currency : AED

One-off Relocation Support 24,275 (one way flight ticket, temporary accomodation, etc.)

Basic Salary 195,376 /year

Allowance 78,150 /year (housing, etc)

Annual Bonus range from 19,537 to 29,306 based on performance 

Annual round trip ticket to home country

Children Education 30,200 /year/child up to 4 (which I am not applicable because I don't have children nor do I want to... at the moment) 

Insurance : MetLife Gold 





Since it is transfer within same company, the rates are quite fixed and not negotiable.

I've researched enough on Dubizzle and this forum. My major concern is having to buy a car in Dubai, whereas I can walk on foot or take subway/bus to everywhere in Singapore. 

Is it quite possible to have a decent life without a car in Dubai? My dubai job will be 100% in-office. Thus, company car is not provided. 



Many thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

workaround said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a 29 years old single woman, currently working at FMCG MNC in Singapore.
> 
> ...


Yes, it looks to be a decent offer. Uber and Careem can help you out especially in summers. You can check maps to see whether your office is close to a Metro Station.


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

workaround said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a 29 years old single woman, currently working at FMCG MNC in Singapore.
> 
> ...



Looks quite ok - you can live a decent living. Look for a place near your work so you can use the Metro. for others Taxi/Metro/Careem/Uber are convenient. Also there are "pay as you drive" cars here e.g. Ekar, Udrive.


----------

